# Random leakage?!



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Yesterday I noticed one of our girls tail considerably dirty. Her lady bits have been swelled for a bit as well.

Anyways today we noticed some clear fluid leaking out.

She's been housed with a male since Aug. 2 other girls have had kids already but we weren't sure if anyone else was pregnant.

Possibly kidding or..??

























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She certainly looks pregnant, and due soon. Has she bagged up at all, and how are her ligs? I can't tell from the pic, but is her discharge clearing/yellow or red and bloody?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She certainly looks pregnant. Has she bagged up at all, and how are her ligs? And I can't tell from the pics, but is her discharge clearish/yellow or pink and bloody?


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

No bag, clear discharge. I'm thinking the tail is dirty from being wet and in the barn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

I think she's pushing now actually. Just came to check ligs and gone. She is mighty noises and her opening was uber wide for a few secs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

OMG what is this???

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yay she is having baby!!!! Congrats and Good Luck... Oh and I'm kinda jealous I can't wait for mine to have babies 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol. How many do you have? That is definitely a baby on its way out. If you dont have babies on the ground by now you need to go in yourself or get a vet....now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Well... She did have a baby per say...  sadly way to early. Had the vet come out and check her. Said she aborted it. 

I'm so fricking sad!! Though this means her sister might be prego too... But I'm guessing she was only like 2 months along. Vet said the baby was like 6 inches long. 

Bah  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

So sorry. 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh no, I'm sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Ugh . Why!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...I'm so sorry.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure if this makes a difference or not but this was her first time... 

Is this sort of normal? Or could it mean something is horribly wrong with her? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It just happens sometimes. Doesn't mean anything is wrong with her. It can happen to any age animal. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I thought the discharge on her tail looked kinda bloody.....I'm so sorry, how sad 
. Yes, abortions can happen at any pregnancy stage in any animal, though its more common in first timers.
I pray that all goes well with your other doe


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I would almost worry about chlamydia...


Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Is there a way to find out if she's got chlamydia or should the vet of thought of that and tested or something when he was here?


Also... How soon after will she likely go into heat again? 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is that the only abortion you have had?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

If she's Boer, she could come in heat any time. Depends on your herd. If your herd has a tendency to breed seasonal, I wouldn't expect her to come around again. 



Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

There is no reason to assume chlamydia based on only one abortion. Abortions happen...period. TWO abortions in the same herd and same kidding period need to be checked out. 

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

You should ALWAYS assume chlamydia and always get tested. NO miscarriage should go untested. Kid, calf, lamb, foal, human alike. There is always a reason for the miscarriage. They are not just oops.


Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I guess everyone has their own preferences on what to do.....a vet said that if the fetus is aborted alive or freshly dead with clean blood, it was probably stress or injury, but if it seemed to be dead awhile before the abortion or seemed to be rotting, it was a disease. Idk how accurate that is. 
I guess if you want to be on the safe side you can get it tested, or not if you are certain an injury or poisoning caused it, or if the fetus looks abnormal. It depends on the circumstances and your gut feeling.....


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

In my experience with cattle and goats both, this is pretty much true. Not always though...not each fetus has a disease if it's been dead, and not each freshly dead fetus is clean from trauma. It really depends on the individual. 

The deep brown blood stains on this doe really key me into an issue prior to kidding. Typically a thick, sticky, brown blood relays a disease with infection starting. I am an AI tech and I refuse to breed area cattle if she had any recent clean out and direct customers to vet check her.


Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah I think I agree with you, mj500. The safest and smartest thing to do would be to get her tested. It wouldn't hurt, and it'd give you peace of mind to know for sure. The last thing you want to do is risk the health of the other doe(s).
Better safe than sorry....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss  Keep an eye on the others and if it happened again, I would surely have it checked if not this time!


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Is that the only abortion you have had?


Yes this is the only one that's happened.

Now I know for next time what it is and such. Learning experience for sure!

To be honest we are clueless about the heat cycles of our tiny 5 doe herd. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm going to respectfully disagree with the "every miscarriage should be tested" statement. Some abortions happen because there is some malformation of the fetus....that would be considered an oops. We had an abortion happen because a doe got rammed....we KNOW that is what happened...exactly what would we be testing for in that case? What are you going to test the fetus for if it was a feed issue? A single abortion in a herd is NOT something that absolutely needs to be tested. A 2nd abortion from that same doe or from another doe within that breeding cycle...TEST. 

Yes, testing may give you peace of mind if you are truly worried about chlamydia, or any other disease. But if they all test negative and still have an abortion? What then? I'm really not trying to be argumentative here....just pointing out that not all abortions are disease related and testing won't prove anything with those that aren't.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

As I said earlier, it all depends on the circumstances and your gut feeling. If you know for sure the reason they aborted, such as being rammed, eating moldy food or poisons, or they have a messed up fetus, then it would not be necessary to test.
But if you suspect a disease to have caused it, or you have no idea why it happened, it might in your best interest to do so....

If you test all fetuses, you'll have peace of mind but a lot less money, while if you don't test it'll be more convenient but it could also be risky. It's up to each individual to decide.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Well the vet picked up the fetus and had a look at it. 

To be honest he didn't say much about it. Was only here for like 15-20 mins tops. Took him longer to get out of his truck and get everything ready then it did to diagnose and leave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

My vet does the following:
Swab & cultures membranes externally
Dissects fetus for abnormality in vital organs
Takes swab & cultures internally (lungs/stomach) 
For the total of $35. If any further needs to be done, it's extra. Typically I send a vial of blood and vaginal swab with him of the mother. 

For this price of course we always test out fetuses. Especially if it were an unknown death. If you see obvious trauma and expect her to throw the fetus, that's different. An abnormal fetus tossed out isn't a question for me, it goes into a sample bag and sent off. A rotten fetus isn't a question for me either, I send them out as well. We do not have many miscarriages. Cattle or goat alike. It's always a red flag. We also test our feed, which many of you guys don't, but we make custom rations out of our crop. Even store bought gets tested. Fungi, nutritional quality, and molds. 

It's not only for the sake of mind, but also for the safety of our animals as well. We never know what kind of accident may have happened to cause a miscarriage. Mold, disease (very rare, but we did have one year with a leased buck), trauma, etc. we've had it all over the years. You can't prepare for everything but I like to make sure I'm as able as I can be to write down exactly when she aborted, why, and always take the reason why into consideration if she makes the cut, if we ever need to cull. 

Our personal practices probably aren't the same as yours. Of course they're not. I can see your point directly, but no miscarriage is a good one. They all have underlying reasons for happening. 

Our only true freak miscarriage last year happened from a young buck getting into the maternity pen one weekend while we were away. He overbred one of the does, and actually punctured her vaginal wall and into her uterus. Causing a massive infection and furthermore the loss of a very expensive breeding of triplets. No tests came back positive. We actually ended up doing an ultrasound and finding the infection. Absolutely horrific. 


Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

In humans sometimes the body simply rejects the pregnancy.... I'm sure this could happen in goats as well. 

Personal experience in that matter if I'm honest. I don't do drugs, have no disease, eat fairly well (our goats eat better I'm sure), did not hurt myself yet my body rejected a fetus. Got pregnant again 4 months later and delivered a 10 pound baby boy. 

Mother Nature is funny like that. 

Nonetheless Betsy (the goat who aborted) seems to be doing fine. Eating grain and hay and such. I'll chalk this one up to Mother Nature and hope the next time it doesn't happen again. 

The vet mentioned a shot to make her cycle to help 'clear her out' ... Anyone know what he was talking about? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Lutalyse. He'll give it to her to bring her in heat and clean out any remaining afterbirth that may still remain. Sort of give her a clean slate. You won't breed on this heat, you'll breed on the next heat. 


Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

He never gave it to her. Just mentioned it and left. 

Sadly he doesn't deal with goats often just cows and horses. 

Any advantage to giving her the shot vs letting nature run it's course? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

The shot is quicker, pretty much the only thing different. 


Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Good to know. Thank you . 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Was it a miscarriage or abortion??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken it's really the same thing. To abort a pregnancy is to have a miscarriage? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I guess so. But a baby is already dead when they have a miscarriage. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Well I'm not sure which then. We didn't inspect the sac until the vet arrived so fetus was dead when he got there regardless. Being that this was our first and we had no clue what was happening. 

To be honest I thought it was after birth coming out ... Not a baby :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm so sry for your loss. Especially since your still new. But even though you lost a kid it helps you know next time what that is. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Last year a week before Christmas I had a goat to miscarriage. At first she had bloody discharge. I thought she was in labor u wait a day and I knew something wasn't right. So I took her to the vet. And he was having a miscarriage. It was so painful and sad to see the torn fetus parts. The leg was the thickness of two or three toothpicks put together. 

Also I had been having troubles with one of my bucks. He would try to mount and the does wouldn't let him. So I thought maybe he had gotten to her and she was giving birth. But actually it was a different bucks baby.  that hurt me even more. Now I have a doe that is pregnant hopefully it is from that one buck I was having troubles with. If not ill have to get rid of my sweet buck.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

It's all a learning experience. That's for sure! 

Our very first kidding season about 2 years ago saw 5 goats born but only 1 survive. 

Blackie had triplets but she had theme between my checks and when I found them they are all dead. That was a major blow to my feelings about breeding goats! This year she doesn't seem to be pregnant still. She looks depressed (if that's possible). 

Tags (she had twins this year but stole another goats kid and pretty well rejected her twins. One died the other I forced he to take back basically and he's doing amazing now.). Anyways her first kidding had twins but the girl was half the size of her brother and only last 24 hours . 

The male we used for the first kids wasn't papered and was really haggard looking... Could that of been why we lost so many?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't think the male being "haggard" would have had anything to do with it. I think there are just some years that are crappy. Last year, I had every doe bred that I wanted bred and every single one of them delivered twins. No miscarriages. I had one that was born dead (I wasn't here, a friend was and she couldn't get him out...he was HUGE!) I had 2 that were alive one day and dead the next. The others all survived and are beautiful does this year and will be bred this year. THAT was a sale barn buck (who was wild as a march hare and roamed the countryside for 2 days until my nephew and I chased him down and roped him out of our pickups.) 

This season....I used a proven buck borrowed from someone. Good looking guy. One doe, not even bred. Another miscarried 2-3 months into pg. One doe delivered twins, both twins died and then she died. So, there's 3 out of my 5 does. Were told one didn't have a baby according to ultrasound (thankfully Cinnamon is an old witch and was hiding her gorgeous little doeling!) And Nutmeg kidded 2 gorgeous babies. (Have to add that this buck DID get an extra in and got to my ND Tabitha too...who kidded twins with no problems)

When you are working with animals, there are going to be ups and downs. Usually more ups than downs, but that's the way it goes. We can't control certain conditions like weather. Sometimes we do something we think is good for them that ends up being the worst we could have done. Most of us on here are small operations of around 10 animals. The odds aren't exactly with us and we'll notice the bad things more. The few I had this year that turned out wrong, would have been a blip in a herd of 100.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Our heard is tiny lol 5 does and 1 buck. 

And being a stay at home mom I'm the one that gets to deal with the deaths and such before the boyfriend gets home. 

Makes my heart heavy and I cry. I know I'm a horrible 'farmer'. LOL

Best advice I ever received 'if you have live stock, you have dead stock'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Horrible farmer? Whatever! Are you out there caring for your animals regardless of weather? Do you worry and fret over them when you know something is wrong? Would you willingly move one into your house if you thought it necessary? Do you cry and/or suffer when something happens to any of them? Do you do everything in your power....vet when needed etc regarless of what hardship it might cause you? From what I've read, that pretty much describes you. Don't sound like a bad farmer to me...sounds like a pretty awesome one.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Hahaha not gonna lie one of the babies this year spent the night in our sons bassinet. He slept in bed with us so the goat could have his bed LMFAO! 

Normally when people think of farmer they imagine older tough men that have stone faces and never cry is all. Not a woman who cries when something dies lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I cry with every loss...its heart breaking, doesnt get easier..thats not being abad farmer...thats having compassion...not that you have to cry to have compassion, its just one way we show it...I do have one bit of advice...

Get your buck a wether buddy and seperate him from the does..Breeding when you want them bred, knowing that date and the apporx. kidding date makes life on the farm so much easier..Allows you to adjust feed when needed for the babies, allows you to be there for kidding since you know appox. date..ect...Bucks in rut can stress the does out by wanting to breed them even if they are bred and can be aggressive with them ...its better he not be penned with them, especially once bred...life will be so much calmer....and he will be happy with a wether buddy when he is off duty..Bucks/wethers only need quality hay and loose minerals, I like to add aflalfa for the calcium..but they dont need alot of grain, a small amount wont hurt but its not needed..My 300# saanen stays in good shape on graze and hay/alfalfa : ) They do get Grain during rut since it takes alot out of them....

Best wishes


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I know big tough men farmers who cry with each and every loss too. We have this image in our heads that farmers today don't care about their animals and that is just not true. Even a lot of the big "factory farms" that everyone is trying to villify are not heartless....many of them suffer and mourn every single loss too.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I feel,horrible if an animal dies especially if it's mine. I have cried for every goat I've lost. I've even cried after my favorite chicken died after being attacked by our cat. If you take care of your goats and care for your goats when they are sick I think you are a great farmer. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

This summer we are getting some pasture land fenced off finally. 

We bought this house and 1.67 acres but nothing is fenced. Sadly this past summer I was pregnant and wasn't able to help put in fence posts and such. But we are looking to put in 3 pens so we can desperate Judge from the girls and put in stalls in the barn and such. Things are gonna change for the better this spring/summer! Even if I have to dig the damn holes by hand! 

(We've had issues with friends claiming they'll come help but never follow through as well). 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

4seasonsfarm said:


> I feel,horrible if an animal dies especially if it's mine. I have cried for every goat I've lost. I've even cried after my favorite chicken died after being attacked by our cat. If you take care of your goats and care for your goats when they are sick I think you are a great farmer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I cried when my fav chicken died too! Good to know I'm not alone . Tho he was a rooster named bud bud! He likes to be held and pet .

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah mine was a rooster too. He was a splashed Cochin. I raised him from a baby. He was so hilarious and I laughed at the way he ran. His name was buddie. He would run up to me in between my legs wanting to be picked up. One day I went inside came out two hours later and the cat had attacked him then one of our dogs tried dragging him off. I think they broke his neck or something cause it was like limp. 
I plucked one of his feathers to remember him by. And I still have that feather 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Ours just never came back one day. For awhile you could hear him crowing in the corn field but that stopped after a week or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Now we only have three chickens and they stay around our house. Our only rooster surprisingly is the tamest. He runs up to me and leg me pick him up 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

We have 4 layers. All 4 different types as well and all of them are like 3 years old and for some odd reason started laying again in the middle of winter... In the hay feeder no less! Silly chickens 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha  mine are small chickens so they only lay eggs every once in a while


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Yea being that these gals are old and it's again -10 to -20 out we are only getting 1 or 2 a week lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Sometimes we don't get any a week. Cause I think our chickens are laying them in places I can't find  but our chickens eggs are good 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Love farm fresh eggs! I would rather use them then store bought any day!  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Me too they taste way better 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------

